# Big Spring Door Handles...From where?



## chef jimmyj (Jun 7, 2011)

Greetings all, I am restoring a very old New Braunfels offset smoker. The wood handles are small, loose and rotted. I would like to replace them with big, wide, spring covered door handles. Stainless steel would be my first choice but any rust resistant material would work. At least one of you has used this type handle on a refurbish of a cheap find that I came across the other day. After an hour of combining search words I still cant find it! I have also googled, spring handles, wood stove parts, fireplace hardware...Nothing. Searches at the Mega Home Improvement stores has not provided much, maybe I'm using the wrong keywords. If you have any other handle suggestions, I'm open.Thank you....JJ


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 7, 2011)

Welders chipping hammer...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/105241/small-rf-trailer-build  

Post # 10 picture #7.

Used the handy dandy search tool.

Also http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/106876/new-build-finally-finished


----------



## wolfmann (Jun 10, 2011)

I build a lot of smokers and most handles and hinges if i need them I get from

http://www.kck.com/bbq_pit_spring_handle_barbecue_grill_smoker_wood_stove.html

They have both Stainless Steel and Mild Steel coils.


----------



## fishwrestler (Jun 10, 2011)

Wolfmann said:


> I build a lot of smokers and most handles and hinges if i need them I get from
> 
> http://www.kck.com/bbq_pit_spring_handle_barbecue_grill_smoker_wood_stove.html
> 
> They have both Stainless Steel and Mild Steel coils.


Ditto what Wolfmann said and his link


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Wolfman, I gave the owner of that store a call, really good guy. He only carries the springs. He said he had a man that was supposed to design and manufacture complete bolt-on handles but the deal never came together. So the search continues...JJ


----------



## wolfmann (Jun 11, 2011)

JJ what does the handle look like? Post a picture and we might be able to figure out how to make the handle from scratch. Most handles are nothing more then a bend piece of round bar and a piece welded on the end to lock the door. Look at the picture of the handles I just made.

There not yet cleaned up but it will give you some idea.

First picture the handle on the outside.

Second is the bar welded on to lock the door down.

Third is a piece of angle welded on an angle ( no punt intended) to draw the door closed.


----------



## michael ark (Jun 11, 2011)

classified ad  on here.l


----------



## tom37 (Jun 11, 2011)

So you are wanting a complete unit. 

So that on a restore its a simple bolt on app. Correct?

I work not far from the guy you talked to. Maybe I need to drop in there and see if I can get in the handle making business.

Most of us that build just get creative and try to make something different each time but I see the possible need to have access to a bolt on unit.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 12, 2011)

Wolfman, I would like to replace this style of wooden handle with a bolt on SS spring type.  Tom, I would think there are many of us with wood handles that are rotting and no equipment or ability to make one...I want 1% of your gross sales for inspiring you to start a new business...that should help keep me in Q...JJ 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BTW...This photo was sampled from DDave's post...Thank you.


----------



## wolfmann (Jun 12, 2011)

If you send me the dimensions for the handle (  from center of the bolt to the center of the bolt and the heights from the door to the center of the handle ) I make you one and all you have to do is drill a hole to bolt it up. I can either make it a spring type or make you a handle like the one in the picture.


----------

